# Microsoft has bought Mojang, the creator of Minecraft for $2.5Billion



## T-hug (Sep 15, 2014)

> Microsoft has bought Mojang, the Swedish firm behind the popular video game Minecraft, for $2.5bn (£1.5bn).


 
What does this mean for the Minecraft series?
Will we still get the Vita version!? (j/k - we are  )

Source


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2014)

Well good bye Minecraft, it was nice playing it another product before M$ ruined it.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 15, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Well good bye Minecraft, it was nice playing it another product before M$ ruined it.


 
At least you can still down pre-MS snapshots, so there's that going for you.

Now just wait for the Windows block. You can right-click on it, and it will start a copy of Windows Vista embedded that will crash in 5 minutes due to a lack of resources.


----------



## Wellington2k (Sep 15, 2014)

Have fun making Minecraft for the Kinect, Mojang.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2014)

Team Fail said:


> At least you can still down pre-MS snapshots, so there's that going for you.
> 
> Now just wait for the Windows block. You can right-click on it, and it will start a copy of Windows Vista embedded that will crash in 5 minutes due to a lack of resources.


 
Something tells me as a Linux User, that's all I am going to be limited to. It's going to be like skype all over again. Sure we got an update, but it only took a few years.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2014)

Mo' money, Mojang.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Well good bye Minecraft, it was nice playing it another product before M$ ruined it.


 
In all fairness, there's not really anything to ruin. Plus, like them or not, at least Microsoft has an actual work ethic.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Mo' money, Mojang.
> 
> In all fairness, there's not really anything to ruin. Plus, like them or not, at least Microsoft has an actual work ethic.
> 
> ...


 
Considering how they treat Skype and pretty much every product they buy out, I have very little hope of them treating Minecraft any better.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hm, Minecraft Kinect edition? I wouldn't mind trying it out.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 15, 2014)

now we are gonna have to install the trash called games for windows live client to play minecraft
I could care less about the outdated console and mobile versions but leave the pc version alone...


----------



## Arras (Sep 15, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> now we are gonna have to install the trash called games for windows live client to play minecraft
> I could care less about the outdated console and mobile versions but leave the pc version alone...


Didn't they sort of stop doing GFWL?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 15, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> now we are gonna have to install the trash called games for windows live client to play minecraft
> I could care less about the outdated console and mobile versions but leave the pc version alone...


 
Stop worrying so much about your pixelated craft game.

Microsoft has confirmed that the game will stay as a multiplatform so no real changes, unless for PC/XO.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2014)

Doesn't have to be bad news.
Could also be that MS is just funding Mojang with better resources.

Also a better source for the news would be this
It's straight from Mojang self, which I believe more then BBC news.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Doesn't have to be bad news.
> Could also be that MS is just funding Mojang with better resources.
> 
> Also a better source for the news would be this
> It's straight from Mojang self, which I believe more then BBC news.


 
I'd be optimistic, if I didn't know M$'s track record.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 15, 2014)

Who wouldn't sell it? With 2.5 billion you can live the life of thousand rich people.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 15, 2014)

Not bad for a company that basically has made only one game out of alpha/beta stage. Notch will be netting a good wad of money out of the deal as will probably the rest of the founders. Interestingly they're not going to stay with the company post-MS acquisition:



> *What about the Mojang staff? What’s happening to you guys?*
> Though it’s too early to confirm which of us will continue working on Minecraft or other projects, we predict that the vast majority (if not all) Mojangstas will continue to work at Mojang for the time being.
> The founders: Notch, Carl, and Jakob are leaving. We don’t know what they’re planning. It won’t be Minecraft-related but it will probably be cool.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I'd be optimistic, if I didn't know M$'s track record.


MS fucks up everything when they get the development over it.
Jeb n the rest is still developing Minecraft.

People just see this as the next "facebook aquires Oculus Rift" case.



GamerzHell9137 said:


> Who wouldn't sell it? With 2.5 billion you can live the life of thousand rich people.


It's about Notch's sanity.
Not the money.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 15, 2014)

Well..there it is.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Sep 15, 2014)

And m$ gobbles up yet another company and franchise om nom nom lol XD


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> MS fucks up everything when they get the development over it.
> Jeb n the rest is still developing Minecraft.
> 
> People just see this as the next "facebook aquires Oculus Rift" case.


 
You know they said the same thing about Rare, now look them



M$ only puts on the illusion that they won't be interfering, but we know that's not true. As soon as people start to settle down, M$ will come and start fucking it up like they always do. 
They've never just sat and let the people they buy out work on their own, they always get in involved and that's where things start going down hill.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You know they said the same thing about Rare, now look them
> *snip*
> M$ only puts on the illusion that they won't be interfering, but we know that's not true. As soon as people start to settle down, M$ will come and start fucking it up like they always do.
> They've never just sat and let the people they buy out work on their own, they always get in involved and that's where things start going down hill.


 
Knowing Mojang, who worked close with MS for 2 years.
Jeb and Dinnerbone would be extremely lazy and stupid if they'd allow MS to take it over.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 15, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> MS fucks up everything when they get the development over it.
> Jeb n the rest is still developing Minecraft.
> 
> People just see this as the next "facebook aquires Oculus Rift" case.
> ...


 

Well either way he sold/left Mojang for the better, that's what he thinks.
I don't think that Microsoft is gonna ruin the game and its confirmed that Minecraft is gonna be on all platforms, i guess that goes for the sequel if it ever comes.


----------



## Loke (Sep 15, 2014)

Well on the bright side; It's quite hard to do a worse job then Notch did.

I doubt minecraft would be in this state if the notch was still that main dev instead of jeb.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 15, 2014)

inb4PeopleCry...oh wait.

Microsoft isn't fucking stupid, they're not going to ruin a game that makes millions if not billions of dollars  

The most this purchase will do is force Mojang to port Minecraft to Windows RT and Windows Phone and then they'll sit back and bathe in the additional money. If they decide a "sequel" is necessarily, that will probably be a PC/XBone exclusive, but since it'd be difficult to make a sequel to a game like Minecraft, that probably won't happen.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 15, 2014)

Wouldn't it be easier (and cheaper) to just buy an exclusive right on minecraft 2? That would've been a win-win for everyone (enough cash to comfortably make that game for mojang, and even more cash for microsoft as they reel in everyone who likes minecraft).

As it is, it's like the Rare situation. Except that Mojang doesn't have a shitload of quality titles under their belt prior to acquisition. No offense, but I see no reason why scrolls would be the next big thing. Granted, I wouldn't have predicted minecraft either, but it's like MS is hoping that lightning hits twice.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 15, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Not bad for a company that basically has made only one game out of alpha/beta stage. Notch will be netting a good wad of money out of the deal as will probably the rest of the founders. Interestingly they're not going to stay with the company post-MS acquisition:


I suppose that he'll be busy spending all his money looking at poor girls doing sick things with their bodies for his perverse pleasures.
(there's a pic on the internet of him in a shady place doing exactly that)


----------



## Kippykip (Sep 15, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 15, 2014)

That's a ridiculous amount of money to pay for a garbage one hit wonder company, its not like Mojang are a creative powerhouse they have literally done fuck all for years. Honestly I cant see MS ever recouping what they paid now that everyone and their uncle already owns Minecraft. I expect tons of garbage gimmicky DLC and other cash ins to come from this and a bunch of worthless xbone exclusive content.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 15, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You know they said the same thing about Rare, now look them
> View attachment 10435
> M$ only puts on the illusion that they won't be interfering, but we know that's not true. As soon as people start to settle down, M$ will come and start fucking it up like they always do.
> They've never just sat and let the people they buy out work on their own, they always get in involved and that's where things start going down hill.


 

can't agree anymore. the original guy in charge of conkers bad fur day spoke out on the nevermade sequel recently said that MS were like tyrants when it came to idea decisions at RareWare. The freedom that Rare had under Nintendo they said was gone. Why do you think most of the motherfuckers left?? not because they TOTALLY enjoyed working under microsoft right?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 15, 2014)

​Last week a bunch of rumors went floating around that Microsoft was in plans to purchase Minecraft developer studio Mojang, for a HUGE chunk of change. While most people played it off as another silly rumor, Microsoft was playing hardball. And it appears those rumors have been confirmed today, as Microsoft has indeed purchased Mojang for $2.5 BILLION.​​But the news doesnt end there. It has also been reported that Markus Peerson (Notch), and other lead developers of Minecraft are leaving the studio entirely, presumably to work on their own new projects.​​


> "Minecraft is more than a great game franchise," said Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella in a statement. "It is an open world platform, driven by a vibrant community we care deeply about, and rich with new opportunities for that community and for Microsoft."
> 
> In a separate statement, Minecraft creator Markus "Notch" Persson revealed he will leave Mojang when the deal is complete.
> "Thank you for turning Minecraft into what it has become, but there are too many of you, and I can't be responsible for something this big," said Persson. "In one sense, it belongs to Microsoft now. In a much bigger sense, it's belonged to all of you for a long time, and that will never change."​


​​ Readable Source ​ Video Source ​​I can foresee the coming comments, and don't worry friends. Im with ya. Microsoft blowing this much money on something like Minecraft is a huge shock to a lot of us. Mostly because... why in the world would they do something like this?​​Not to mention the fact that the game will continue to exist on Microsoft's Rival platforms, Playstation and Google Android. The acquisition could be very beneficial to them in the long run, but for now, it looks more like a giant bag of money they just flushed right down the toilet.​


----------



## nando (Sep 15, 2014)

i didn't think microsoft was even worth that much.

how many games does mojang need to sell to make a profit for microsoft at that price? they pretty much just threw money into the trash.


----------



## aireca (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm not that worried, Minecraft was already like an unofficial MS product since 2 years ago, this is not really comparable to what happen to rare.
Hopefully they will add official Xbox 360 Controller support to PC. Also they promised to continue the other consoles/portables versions of Minecraft.


----------



## Flame (Sep 15, 2014)

wait! didnt atlus sell for like $130 million ..... a company with one than one good IP & games, and which will make more than likely good IP's in the future too...

and Mojang which has one game which is has been brought by everyone who will buy it. and the company behind cant make any other good games which is sold for $2.5 billion.



makes me think.... Gaming world.. dont you have no shame in the level of dumbness.


----------



## Vanth88 (Sep 15, 2014)

I dunno about anyone else but I think 2.5 billion is kind of a rip off for Microsoft. I'm not saying it isn't worth the 2.5b now I just don't think it'll be a worthy investment in the long run.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 15, 2014)

unless they make a minecraft 2 (which im sure ms in banking on), they wont make their money back


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 15, 2014)

The amount of people flipping tables and saying its doomed before the ink has even dried on the contract is kind of depressing.

At least wait till they actually do anything with the IP :| for all you know they will just leave mojang to do there own thing.
Even with previous history keep your head on your shoulders and while being careful don't condemn everything right away


----------



## Plstic (Sep 15, 2014)

If Notch was suposidly "loosing his sanity" why didn't he just pass the company down to the lead developer?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 15, 2014)

Can't wait to see where the game goes from here. Built in official Microsoft shaders maybe so I can have nicer water without using the unoptimized shaders. I don't own a PS3/4, but I hope they don't do something like slow their game down, or make them wait longer for patches.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 15, 2014)

I think Mojang will still have some autonomy honestly. I wouldn't worry too much yet


----------



## Auryn (Sep 15, 2014)

To the guy that said:" M$ is not stupid to ruin a game that make millions"
and to the guy who said "it's dooomed before the ink is even dry".

Well take a look at what make minecraft such a great game.
It's not the graphics, it's not the story the only thing that make minecraft a great game is the comunity and what they can do with the game.
Do you really see M$ letting people modify one of their games without have to pay??
Do you really belive they will let people share things for free??
Do you really think M$ will let people mess around with copyrighted code for free or at all??
M$ don't even have to touch the game but all the restrictions they will impose, will make the comunity/game sink faster than the Titanic.

Apart that, I think there is a lot of people that hate M$ (for one reason or the other) and i think that could be already be enough to kill Minecraft.

I don't want to talk about Rare as example because it's possible that M$ learned from the error they made (if they made one) because if my memory isn't wrong, when M$ buyed Rare, many good people left the company.

I don't see the future bright.
Even if they will give the fan what they want (Minecraft 2), with the restrictions, it will be just another game in the mass of games.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 15, 2014)

So, how long before Minecraft requires a paid-subscription?


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 15, 2014)

I feel sorry for microsoft.

There's very little to be gained from owning Mojang. A majority of the revenue from minecraft has been milked, and the rest of their games are pretty shit. I'd forget Scrolls existed if I didn't have it installed and on my desktop.


----------



## TecXero (Sep 15, 2014)

After Rare and Lionhead, this does not instill confidence about the future of Mojang.


----------



## xdarkx (Sep 15, 2014)

It's pretty much a matter of time before Microsoft does anything that would ruin the game.


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## filfat (Sep 15, 2014)

Why do people write Microsoft as "M$" but still write Apple "Apple". Got over it its a smart move for MSFT


----------



## BLsquared (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow. Remember this, guys: even if MS doesn't make many updates to MC, MC was already a great game. If you ask me, there really is no "down side" to this; either we keep the same awesome game we've always had, or MS adds new stuff to it to make it more fun.
I get that MS can totally drive MC into a direction we won't/don't like, but we will still have the good ol' original.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey, guys, don't be such downers. Minecraft isn't Mojang's only moneymaker. Think of all the revenue they can also earn from Scrolls and 0x10c.

Oh wait.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2014)

filfat said:


> Why do people write Microsoft as "M$" but still write Apple "Apple". Got over it its a smart move for MSFT



Do MS have your pets on a hostage for nice words plan or something? Several times when MS threads pop up you seem to appear and stick up for them; their tech has very much contributed to my tool buying fund on many occasions but I am not sure they need any kind of defending. That said MS' lesser actions these days are somewhat removed from their embrace, extend, extinguish days where many people seem to be stuck, and their recent acquisitions have not been driven into the ground as hard as they have done and Facebook do now.

Back on topic I am not sure what to compare this against, my first thought would have been something like EA and popcap the other year but that would not really fit.


----------



## Auryn (Sep 15, 2014)

Veho said:


>


I love that! 
Is there one that say "it look like you are trying to shut me up. This will only be archived by doing format c:\" ???
Haha


Well let's see what will happen with Minecraft.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2014)

filfat said:


> Why do people write Microsoft as "M$" but still write Apple "Apple". Got over it its a smart move for MSFT


 
Because M$ uses their money to legitimately ruin other companies. Apple may have a lot of money from their products, but they didn't go out and use that money to buy out the best game dev from the 90's and ruin them. 
M$ has a long history of buying out products, then driving them into the ground. M$ is going to try and find anyway to milk this for all it's worth, if not milk it, start finding ways to drag it through the mud.

Personally I can never forgive M$ for what they did to Rare and fear they will just repeat the same abuse on Minecraft.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 15, 2014)

Good things can come out of this acquisition, I'm quite happy about it. Microsoft has the potential and the budget to make Minecraft much bigger and better than it is - they saw the interest in the game on the 360 and made a strategic move - good for them! 



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Something tells me as a Linux User, that's all I am going to be limited to.


You always have the option to upgrade to an OS that isn't crap in terms of games support. That is, unless Microsoft will put Minecraft on Steam. That, and Minecraft is a Java game either way - it'll work on just about anything.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 15, 2014)

raulpica said:


> I suppose that he'll be busy spending all his money looking at poor girls doing sick things with their bodies for his perverse pleasures.
> (there's a pic on the internet of him in a shady place doing exactly that)


link please, I want to see too.

Wait, did somebody say "all platforms" as in meaning is coming to Wii U?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 15, 2014)

Notch sold it off 'cause he got $2.5b for it like who the hell wouldn't? With this kind of money you don't even need to work any more in your entire life.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Notch sold it off 'cause he got $2.5b for it like who the hell wouldn't? With this kind of money you don't even need to work any more in your entire life.


 

I don't think that's ever been a problem for him.

Hiyo!


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 15, 2014)

This is really upsetting. I play with a community that was strongly based around Minecraft. I KNOW Microsoft is going to ruin it. This is Rare all over again. Notch is an asshole. Goodbye multi platforms, goodbye anything good for Minecraft.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep. Just waiting for the inevitable "pay-to-play-online", and be forced to register to a whole lot of useless membership programs just to run the program launcher.


----------



## finkmac (Sep 16, 2014)

"M$"? What is this, 1999?


----------



## cdoty (Sep 16, 2014)

Arras said:


> Didn't they sort of stop doing GFWL?


 

Yep, I think it died a long time ago.

Wow, I didn't think the deal was that far along or that serious.

I wonder if Notch will be on permanent vacation?

Maybe he'll have time to learn another language besides Java.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2014)

So is MineCraft done with Sony or what?


----------



## endoverend (Sep 16, 2014)

I hope they make minecraft a real game that has a real singleplayer and multiplayer experience that isn't entirely overrated.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 16, 2014)

I can't really see how this is good for microsoft. Everybody and their grandma has the game already, so I don't know how they plan to earn back the money. That being said, maybe it will work out maybe it won't. Either way there will still be available, Mojang hadn't been doing a whole lot with the game lately anyway.


----------



## Purple_Smart96 (Sep 16, 2014)

Well nothing of value was lost since minecraft has been overun by little kids, we got minetest.


----------



## Obveron (Sep 16, 2014)

It's the Minecraft gaming community they're after. They'll have some sort of social networked sequel/patch with subscription model. One thing is for sure they want make that 2.5bil back (and then some) so get out your wallets.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 16, 2014)

So this is the Mojang owned by the Notch who whined about Oculus selling to Facebook.  Then a month ago, his stance on the subject changed. I wonder what could possibly have made him change his mind on a company selling to a bigger company for around $2 billion.  Hypocrite.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 16, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> *Mojang hadn't been doing a whole lot with the game lately anyway*


 
I know they're kinda slow but a big update just came out like two weeks ago


----------



## raulpica (Sep 16, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> link please, I want to see too.


Errr, no, I'd have to ban myself. Let's say that it involves a drill of some sort. If your google-fu is strong, you might find it, but I won't link to it.


----------



## Sporky McForkinspoon (Sep 16, 2014)

Commodore said:


> Wow. Remember this, guys: even if MS doesn't make many updates to MC, MC was already a great game. If you ask me, there really is no "down side" to this; either we keep the same awesome game we've always had, or MS adds new stuff to it to make it more fun.
> I get that MS can totally drive MC into a direction we won't/don't like, but we will still have the good ol' original.


Or they add "Pay us a dollar for some diamonds" and ruin the game.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 16, 2014)

even that I do not believe that MS will remove that, I'll store every version and snapshot in a safe, offline disk...


----------



## BLsquared (Sep 16, 2014)

Sporky McForkinspoon said:


> Or they add "Pay us a dollar for some diamonds" and ruin the game.


 
As I said, we can keep ahold of the old versions and play those. I have 1.5.2 still (the offline version), and I've never been "forced" to update. If there is an update we don't like, just don't update.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 16, 2014)

Commodore said:


> As I said, we can keep ahold of the old versions and play those. I have 1.5.2 still (the offline version), and I've never been "forced" to update. If there is an update we don't like, just don't update.


I understand what you mean, the launcher helps a lot too (even that MS can get rid of it, we still got the .jar files and stuff)... but the fun part of minecraft is that you pay once (or pirate once) and get content updates forever. MS can kill that as soon as the game stop selling...


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe they will actually improve things -- the multiplayer setup and methods for installing/using mods could use so much work.


----------



## BLsquared (Sep 16, 2014)

lokomelo said:


> I understand what you mean, the launcher helps a lot too (even that MS can get rid of it, we still got the .jar files and stuff)... but the fun part of minecraft is that you pay once (or pirate once) and get content updates forever. MS can kill that as soon as the game stop selling...


 
True ... But at least we would have the old one. Better than nothing, right?


----------



## Yil (Sep 16, 2014)

Goodbye minecraft, I am starting my own molecular degree sandbox or a lego sand box
CURSE MICROSOFT, I AM NOT GETTING ANY MORE PC OR SURFACE OR WINDOWS PHONE OR XBOX ONE


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 16, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Maybe they will actually improve things -- the multiplayer setup and methods for installing/using mods could use so much work.


I think that Realms is something that has a lot to improve, and MS has good servers... maybe something good come to Realms then...


----------



## endoverend (Sep 17, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Maybe they will actually improve things -- the multiplayer setup and methods for installing/using mods could use so much work.


 
Thank you for not raging like everyone else here. It's about time people stop settling for these hard ways to do everything with minecraft in its current form.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2014)

Part of that is possibly that I am utterly indifferent to Minecraft.

However I have had to set up minecraft servers for people, install mods when I delouse the computers their kids have and generally support it... I would disagree with the practice but I can at least respect people leaving things as all command line/config file heavy, however these guys just seem to set about doing things in a crazy obtuse way without all that useful documentation (I have seen worse, not by an awful lot though). Couple that with the utterly toxic nature of most minecraft modding communities, or at least the ones that house the mods worth looking at, and I begin to question things.

I would not mind but mods and servers was a problem that was solved acceptably probably 20 years ago and things have only improved since. That Realms stuff was a step in the right direction but not by a lot and definitely too little, too late.


----------



## endoverend (Sep 17, 2014)

The modding system is absolutely INSANE. I mean, if mods are such a cool, integral part of the game then why make them so hard to put in?? I don't want to have to copy and paste files into zip archives in the core of the game!


----------



## filfat (Sep 17, 2014)

Yil said:


> Goodbye minecraft, I am starting my own molecular degree sandbox or a lego sand box
> CURSE MICROSOFT, I AM NOT GETTING ANY MORE PC OR SURFACE OR WINDOWS PHONE OR XBOX ONE


Someone pinged me I see.

*On topic*, I see this as a good thing so long they don't do a Rare(But that was quite a long time ago). They will maybe just throw in some money and developers into Mojang and integrate a Microsoft account(Which would be a good thing as you would need one less account to keep track off  ) into it in some way, or maybe even a sequel with some big new mechanics. I mean we have been getting new content since 2009 and just had to pay once, I think its time for a sequel


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> So this is the Mojang owned by the Notch who whined about Oculus selling to Facebook. Then a month ago, his stance on the subject changed. I wonder what could possibly have made him change his mind on a company selling to a bigger company for around $2 billion. Hypocrite.


I still remember when he said he'd _"rather have Minecraft not run on Windows 8 at all"_, look at the faker change his colours now.


----------



## filfat (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I still remember when he said he'd _"rather have Minecraft not run on Windows 8 at all"_, look at the faker change his colours now.


"colours" my god you're not from Poland you're from the UK  everything I know was a lie... EVERYTHING! THE CAKE IS A LIKE?!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

filfat said:


> "colours" my god you're not from Poland you're from the UK  everything I know was a lie... EVERYTHING! THE CAKE IS A LIKE?!!


I just don't stand for the American bastardizations of English.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 17, 2014)

Commodore said:


> As I said, we can keep ahold of the old versions and play those. I have 1.5.2 still (the offline version), and I've never been "forced" to update. If there is an update we don't like, just don't update.


 
Microsoft will take everything you love (including Non-Microsoft MoJang owned versions) and make them....useless online.

just like what they did with Skype.

When Skype owners were fed up with the shit MS fed into skype's mouth. They fled to the older versions and for years MS let it slide until 1 month ago they purposely blocked all the older good non-microsoft branded versions. Watch it happen here*


*unless private servers can bypass MS's servers


----------



## evandixon (Sep 17, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> *unless private servers can bypass MS's servers


There _are_ offline servers (in server.properties set online-mode to false), so Mojang authentication servers are completely ignored, although apparently it's easier for hackers to get into another's account.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I just don't stand for the American bastardizations of English.


 

>Wanting to use the Queen's needlessly obtuse spellings and phrasings

Sounds like someone took a banger in the mouth.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> >Wanting to use the Queen's needlessly obtuse spellings and phrasings
> 
> Sounds like someone took a banger in the mouth.


>Arguing against the one and only proper spelling

Looks like someone had a gay ol' time. _;O;_


----------



## MegaV2 (Sep 17, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Well good bye Minecraft, it was nice playing it another product before M$ ruined it.


 
Yeah, it's not like Notch ruined the game at the 1.8 "full" release. I find the game unplayable after the 1.7.3. version and I can't believe the amount of lost potential that the game had. Also, if anything, microsoft might be able to do something that Mojang should have done fucking ages ago: port the game from java to C++ just like the xbox version.
Worst thing that can come from this are paid character skins and texture packs.


----------



## nando (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I just don't stand for the American bastardizations of English.


 


as long as we don't have to hear you pronounce it, i'm fine with this.


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> >Disagreeing against the one and only proper spelling


"Disagreeing against"? Foxi isn't from Poland, he's from Makesnosensewhatsoeveritania.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

nando said:


> as long as we don't have to hear you pronounce it, i'm fine with this.


Seeing that you don't know how my pronunciation sounds like, I don't think you have anything to complain about. 


Veho said:


> "Disagreeing against"? Foxi isn't from Poland, he's from Makesnosensewhatsoeveritania.


That was supposed to be _"arguing against"_, but my brain must've farted. Corrected now. _;O;_


----------



## Arras (Sep 17, 2014)

UniqueGeek said:


> There _are_ offline servers (in server.properties set online-mode to false), so Mojang authentication servers are completely ignored, although apparently it's easier for hackers to get into another's account.


It doesn't make it easier to hack an account, but since there is no account authorization, usernames can easily be faked. All it means is that it's really easy to impersonate someone on a server that has online mode disabled.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> >Wanting to use the Queen's needlessly obtuse spellings and phrasings
> 
> Sounds like someone took a banger in the mouth.



You rang?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

I wonder if Microsoft's going to be adding their Microsoft Studio logo to all the Minecraft versions (and that counts non-PC/Xbox).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 17, 2014)

UniqueGeek said:


> There _are_ offline servers (in server.properties set online-mode to false), so Mojang now _*Microsoft*_ authentication servers are completely ignored, although apparently it's easier for hackers to get into another's account.





updated


----------



## MOHRCORE (Sep 17, 2014)

I understand why Mojang sold themselves to big company, but I really wish it would Google instead of M$. They aren't just monetizing everything and they products are more cross-platform, while M$ screws everything in world of gaming. I know that Google actually doesn't make games, but this would be a great entry point to start with.


----------



## Huntereb (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I just don't stand for the American bastardizations of English.


 

Hey, watcha'll goin' on about? What's wrong with my colors?


----------



## KingBlank (Sep 17, 2014)

Honestly, I'm excited.
Vanilla Minecraft was going nowhere fast.
Maybe we will get updates with more than four blocks!
Although I am a little worried that they wont be as careful as Mojang are about what they add to the game.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 17, 2014)

MOHRCORE said:


> I understand why Mojang sold themselves to big company, but I really wish it would Google instead of M$. They aren't just monetizing everything and they products are more cross-platform, while M$ screws everything in world of gaming. I know that Google actually doesn't make games, but this would be a great entry point to start with.


 
I'm gonna call this out but anyone with the same point is free to answer.

What EXACTLY has microsoft screwed up so far. I'd love some examples because I can't think of a fucking thing aside from GFWL games, which really wasn't that big of a deal to begin with. I have to log in to my Microsoft account? Oh boohoo 10 seconds wasted boohoo.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 17, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm gonna call this out but anyone with the same point is free to answer.
> 
> What EXACTLY has microsoft screwed up so far. I'd love some examples because I can't think of a fucking thing aside from GFWL games, which really wasn't that big of a deal to begin with. I have to log in to my Microsoft account? Oh boohoo 10 seconds wasted boohoo.


 
I also think all this bitching is absolutely pointless, but Microsoft has screwed up a few things in the past

Like Rare, I don't think I really need to say anymore than that, I mean they pretty much ruined a great studio. 

And the problem with GFWL is that it's buggy as all hell and fucks up in nearly every game, not so much that it's a "thing". For example, GTA IV. There were thousands of people unable to play because GFWL would freeze up, randomly delete saves, wouldn't save at all, would glitch out and force-close the game/take you out of the game without saving etc. The same thing would happen in other GFWL, I think Fable 3 had similar problems as well. I know in Dark Souls 1 I had tons of problems getting it to even download my profile so I could actually play the game. I ended up having to transfer my GFWL profile from my laptop to my desktop, which managed to work for a bit until it became "corrupted" and I had to repeat the process three times so far. But bitching about it at this point is just plain dumb, since even games published/co-published my Microsoft are switching to Steamworks and aren't using GFWL. But hey, most gamers are ignorant whiny crybabies


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Like Rare, I don't think I really need to say anymore than that, I mean they pretty much ruined a great studio.


Rare was given a fair chance at developing games from their core franchises. Perfect Dark Zero, Conker: Live and Reloaded, Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts or Viva Piñata are all games Rare developed as a Microsoft subsidiary, unfortunately their sales were underwhelming. The _"collapse of Rare"_ is perpetuated by gamers who simply have their panties in a bunch over the fact that they're now owned by Microsoft. Yes, they make Kinect games now, but that doesn't mean that they won't be developing any full-scale games in the future.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2014)

Also on Rare most of what I ever read said it was hardly all peaches and cream during the "good" years.

General history


Stuff from the mouths of the developers of conker's bad fur day


There were a few pieces from the earlier days of Free Radical but I am struggling to find them right now.
Edit. A bit later than the ones I was looking for but http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-05-04-free-radical-vs-the-monsters has some more.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Rare was given a fair chance at developing games from their core franchises. Perfect Dark Zero, Conker: Live and Reloaded, Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts or Viva Piñata are all games Rare developed as a Microsoft subsidiary, unfortunately their sales were underwhelming. The _"collapse of Rare"_ is perpetuated by gamers who simply have their panties in a bunch over the fact that they're now owned by Microsoft. Yes, they make Kinect games now, but that doesn't mean that they won't be developing any full-scale games in the future.


 
Didn't the original Rare team split up? Yeah, good luck making a game without the original team who had the ideas for the games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Didn't the original Rare team split up? Yeah, good luck making a game without the original team who had the ideas for the games.


People come, people go, but that doesn't mean that there are no creative minds left.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I also think all this bitching is absolutely pointless, but Microsoft has screwed up a few things in the past
> 
> Like Rare, I don't think I really need to say anymore than that, I mean they pretty much ruined a great studio.
> 
> And the problem with GFWL is that it's buggy as all hell and fucks up in nearly every game, not so much that it's a "thing". For example, GTA IV. There were thousands of people unable to play because GFWL would freeze up, randomly delete saves, wouldn't save at all, would glitch out and force-close the game/take you out of the game without saving etc. The same thing would happen in other GFWL, I think Fable 3 had similar problems as well. I know in Dark Souls 1 I had tons of problems getting it to even download my profile so I could actually play the game. I ended up having to transfer my GFWL profile from my laptop to my desktop, which managed to work for a bit until it became "corrupted" and I had to repeat the process three times so far. But bitching about it at this point is just plain dumb, since even games published/co-published my Microsoft are switching to Steamworks and aren't using GFWL. But hey, most gamers are ignorant whiny crybabies


 
Microsoft didn't really kill Rare tbh. Rare's roll had pretty much stopped and all they were doing was diddling out crappy cash-ins or ports. They actually made some pretty good games under microsoft. At least, they were well received. Grabbed by the Goulies, Conker Live and Reloaded, Kameo, Viva Pinata...some others i'm forgetting.
Honestly i'd say Microsoft got them to do some great games where their last really good game was like...2001 under Nintendo.
The Banjo series was a bit of a cock-up, but it was dead to begin with. honestly. Tooie came out in, what, 2000? Nuts and Bolts was 2008.

Kinda sucks Rare fell when it used to make such amazing games (Banjo Kazooie/tooie and DK64 are still 2 of my all time favorite games), but meh. Happens to all studios eventually. I find it hard to blame Microsoft entirely for that.

EDIT before post: aaand I totally got ninja'd by Foxi since I AFK'd instead of posting.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Like Rare, I don't think I really need to say anymore than that, I mean they pretty much ruined a great studio.


 

To be fair, all the best people had already left for Free Radical.

...And now Crytek owns them.


----------



## yoyo (Sep 20, 2014)

Lovely. Now every upgrade will mean a downgrade, like Skype. Wonder if a pop-up ad will show up every two minutes.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2014)

yoyo said:


> Lovely. Now every upgrade will mean a downgrade, like Skype. Wonder if a pop-up ad will show up every two minutes.


 

Holy shit I've been using Skype for like 5 years and I've never really noticed any huge differences. I mean I mostly use it for group text chat but even for the rare video calls or voice calls it's been the same.

What's the big deal with Skype now?


----------



## endoverend (Sep 22, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Holy shit I've been using Skype for like 5 years and I've never really noticed any huge differences. I mean I mostly use it for group text chat but even for the rare video calls or voice calls it's been the same.
> 
> What's the big deal with Skype now?


 
There isn't a big deal. Honestly the quality of Skype was pretty bad in the first place and it's gotten marginally better/worse depending on how you look at it, but nothing significant.


----------



## Sporky McForkinspoon (Sep 22, 2014)

endoverend said:


> There isn't a big deal. Honestly the quality of Skype was pretty bad in the first place and it's gotten marginally better/worse depending on how you look at it, but nothing significant.


Unless your prefer that your conversations not be delivered directly to the NSA.


----------



## ZXDunny (Sep 26, 2014)

What's with all the whining about Rare? After what Rare did to Ultimate: PTG, those fuckers deserve all they get.

D.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2014)

Sporky McForkinspoon said:


> Unless your prefer that your conversations not be delivered directly to the NSA.









Some thinks his/her conversations are actually interesting enough to be spied on.


----------



## Sporky McForkinspoon (Sep 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Some thinks his/her conversations are actually interesting enough to be spied on.


They don't have to be interesting.  If you've paid any attention to the Snowden leaks, you know that the NSA spies on anything they can get their hands on, relying on algorithms to search through that information.  Whether or not a human ever reads those conversations doesn't matter, Skype users are still being spied on every time they use the program.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 27, 2014)

Sporky McForkinspoon said:


> They don't have to be interesting. If you've paid any attention to the Snowden leaks, you know that the NSA spies on anything they can get their hands on, relying on algorithms to search through that information. Whether or not a human ever reads those conversations doesn't matter, Skype users are still being spied on every time they use the program.


 
Probably best that you get you and your tinfoil hat the hell off the grid if you think that way.
You think they stop at skype? Oh no no. Every single letter you type is sent directly to the NSA.

All that pony porn you jack it to? Yeah the NSA knows all your secrets.


----------



## gbbst (Nov 24, 2014)

any news about minecraft lately? i want to open a server but i don't know is worth


----------



## war2thegrave (Nov 25, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Probably best that you get you and your tinfoil hat the hell off the grid if you think that way.
> You think they stop at skype? Oh no no. Every single letter you type is sent directly to the NSA.
> 
> All that pony porn you jack it to? Yeah the NSA knows all your secrets.


 
This.

Your ISP sends that shit directly to the government before skype can even touch it.


----------



## Sporky McForkinspoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Probably best that you get you and your tinfoil hat the hell off the grid if you think that way.
> You think they stop at skype? Oh no no. Every single letter you type is sent directly to the NSA.
> 
> All that pony porn you jack it to? Yeah the NSA knows all your secrets.


So your point is that I'm right that the government is illegally wiretapping every US citizen, which therefore means I'm crazy for thinking the government is spying on me?


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 25, 2014)

Sporky McForkinspoon said:


> So your point is that I'm right that the government is illegally wiretapping every US citizen, which therefore means I'm crazy for thinking the government is spying on me?


 
If they wanted to, they certainly could. But they don't, of course.

The reality is, no one gives two fucks about your porn habits. No one fucking cares about your cat Mittens you posted some pictures of, and they sure as hell don't care that you like'd your friends dinner on facebook.
People are fucking boring. It'd be the biggest waste of time this world has ever seen to monitor basically anyone on earth that wasn't leaking government or military secrets.

I'm basically just saying if you think you're safe by picking and choosing what services you use on the internet, you're not. There is absolutely no way for you to hide what you're doing, aside from never using the internet. So if you think the government would actually care about your mundane useless life, pull the plug on your internet. That's the only way.


----------



## Sporky McForkinspoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> If they wanted to, they certainly could. But they don't, of course.
> 
> The reality is, no one gives two fucks about your porn habits. No one fucking cares about your cat Mittens you posted some pictures of, and they sure as hell don't care that you like'd your friends dinner on facebook.
> People are fucking boring. It'd be the biggest waste of time this world has ever seen to monitor basically anyone on earth that wasn't leaking government or military secrets.
> ...


As it happens, my issue is not that I believe I am an interesting enough target to need a human being's attention.  However, I care greatly about my constitutional rights, particularly those granted under the First and Fourth Amendments.  As such, I try to avoid patronizing companies that actively assist the U.S. government in violating those rights.  It is unfortunate that I do not have a choice in ISP, but I use a VPN services to make it more difficult to attack my rights under that particular vector.  If the government claimed the right to search your home at any time without probable cause or a warrant, or even notifying you that they broke into your home, would you simply trust that no police officer would ever abuse that ability?  The United States' government's actions are not a personal outrage, but they are outrageous nevertheless.


----------



## Arras (Nov 25, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Holy shit I've been using Skype for like 5 years and I've never really noticed any huge differences. I mean I mostly use it for group text chat but even for the rare video calls or voice calls it's been the same.
> 
> What's the big deal with Skype now?


 
I know this is an ancient post, but... try updating Skype now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> If they wanted to, they certainly could. But they don't, of course.
> 
> The reality is, no one gives two fucks about your porn habits. No one fucking cares about your cat Mittens you posted some pictures of, and they sure as hell don't care that you like'd your friends dinner on facebook.
> People are fucking boring. It'd be the biggest waste of time this world has ever seen to monitor basically anyone on earth that wasn't leaking government or military secrets.
> ...


...and eeeeven when if s/he does that, there's always a myriad of other surveillance methods, so I suggest dropping credit/debit cards to avoid leaving a paper trail, discontinuing any services that require paying a bill for the same reason, never communicating via cellphones and landlines alike, never sending any mail lest someone intercepts it at the post office and reads it, wearing a balaclava 24/7 since the world's covered in CCTV cameras, digging up a nice hole somewhere in the Himalayas and removing yourself from the civilized worlds.

Point being, if the government will have a reasonable suspicion that you're up to no good, they have both the methods and the authority to put surveillance over you and in many cases that's not really a bad thing. I can't help but wonder how come people are always up in arms when they hear about the evil NSA having access to their information, but whenever the law enforcement arrests someone for, say, distributing child pornography, everyone congratulates them on a job well done. Well, _how do you think they catch those people, with the help of the Child Porn Fairy?_ 


Guild McCommunist said:


> Holy shit I've been using Skype for like 5 years and I've never really noticed any huge differences. I mean I mostly use it for group text chat but even for the rare video calls or voice calls it's been the same.
> 
> 
> What's the big deal with Skype now?


To be fair, Skype ads are becoming increasingly annoying and it's slowly becoming tricky to block them. There was a point in time where I was actually beginning to look for alternatives that'd use the same protocol, but a different client entirely.


Sporky McForkinspoon said:


> As it happens, my issue is not that I believe I am an interesting enough target to need a human being's attention. However, I care greatly about my constitutional rights, particularly those granted under the First and Fourth Amendments. As such, I try to avoid patronizing companies that actively assist the U.S. government in violating those rights. It is unfortunate that I do not have a choice in ISP, but I use a VPN services to make it more difficult to attack my rights under that particular vector. If the government claimed the right to search your home at any time without probable cause or a warrant, or even notifying you that they broke into your home, would you simply trust that no police officer would ever abuse that ability? The United States' government's actions are not a personal outrage, but they are outrageous nevertheless.


The first amendment concerns freedom of speech, the fourth concerns unlawful searches and seizures. I'd like to underline that to be specific, the first amendment
guarantees that the _Congress_ will not restrict what you can and cannot say - any other institution can and will. For instance, if you start using racial slurs in a restaurant, you will be kicked out of said restaurant and this is not a limitation of your freedom of speech, this is the owner of the restaurant laying down the law in his establishment. In addition, nobody restricts your freedom of expression - to the contrary, you can freely express whatever you want, including things that are incriminating you. As for the fourth, surveillance does not a search make and no seizure of property takes place, so you have no point. You could argue that this violates your right for privacy, but the constitution? Nah.


----------



## Sporky McForkinspoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> guarantees that the _Congress_ will not restrict what you can and cannot say - any other institution can and will. For instance, if you start using racial slurs in a restaurant, you will be kicked out of said restaurant and this is not a limitation of your freedom of speech, this is the owner of the restaurant laying down the law in his establishment. In addition, nobody restricts your freedom of expression - to the contrary, you can freely express whatever you want, including things that are incriminating you. As for the fourth, no surveillance does not a search make and no seizure takes place, so you have no point. You could argue that this violates your right for privacy, but the constitution? Nah.


You have evidently not studied much constitutional law. Wiretapping a phone constitutes a search, and requires a warrant.  In theory, so does surveillance of internet activity.  Even if that were not the case _Roe v. Wade_ determined that the Constitution does grant a right to privacy.  While the First Amendment does not at first glance appear to be directly related to surveillance, in _McIntyre v. Ohio Elections Commission_ the Supreme Court determined that anonymous speech is protected, the NSA violates that right by making it effectively impossible to speak truly anonymously on the internet.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sporky McForkinspoon said:


> You have evidently not studied much constitutional law. Wiretapping a phone constitutes a search, and requires a warrant. In theory, so does surveillance of internet activity. Even if that were not the case *Roe v. Wade* determined that the Constitution does grant a right to privacy. While the First Amendment does not at first glance appear to be directly related to surveillance, in *McIntyre v. Ohio Elections Commission* the Supreme Court determined that anonymous speech is protected, the NSA violates that right by making it effectively impossible to speak truly anonymously on the internet.





> Roe v. Wade, 410 U.S. 113 (1973), is a landmark decision by the United States Supreme Court on the issue of abortion. Decided simultaneously with a companion case, Doe v. Bolton, the Court ruled 7–2 that a right to privacy under the due process clause *of the 14th Amendment* extended to a woman's decision to have an abortion, but that this right must be balanced against the state's two legitimate interests in regulating abortions: protecting prenatal life and protecting women's health.





> On September 11, 2014 federal judge Black struck down Ohio’s campaign truth, issuing a decision that disallows government unfit to decide about truth in political advertising on the basis of the First Amendment's right to free speech. Such interference would according to Black's ruling remove the power to decide about truth and credibility of advertisements from the voters in favor of the government with no sufficient safeguards against political abuse.
> 
> Fifteen years later, the Supreme Court distinguished the McIntyre rule in Doe v. Reed, 130 S. Ct. 2811 (2010). In Doe, they held that the disclosure of signatures on a referendum *does not violate the First Amendment to the United States Constitution.*


It would be wise to double-check the cases you quote before saying something that's easily countered by, y'know, checking the facts. First you're quoting a case that doesn't have anything to do with the ammendment you're refering to, then you're quoting a case that has nothing to do with surveilance and in fact established a precedence where disclosing signatures, thus violating _"anonymity"_ is actually fine.

You also maintain that wiretapping a phone is equivalent to checking internet traffic, which it is not - it's two different technologies. Chances are that in both a warrant is required for an in-depth search, but that's a per-case scenario that often doesn't apply to monitoring in order to establish where a certain file on the web originates from. If you leave a corpse in the street and there's a trail of blood leading to your house, there's _reasonable suspicion_ that the corpse came from your house and you're likely to hear the police knocking on your door. With a battering ram.

That, and this is all besides the point anyways since this is a thread about Minecraft, so you might as well start talking about Minecraft.


----------



## Sporky McForkinspoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Have you actually read the actual wording of the opinions for either of those cases? 


			
				
[quote="Roe v. Wade" said:
			
		

> ... [The] right of privacy... is broad enough to encompass a woman's decision whether or not to terminate her pregnancy.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roe_v._Wade#Right_to_privacy

And _McIntyre_ does protect anonymous speech.  The section you quote says that when you sign your name to a petition, that is not private, because you chose to be anonymous.  That is hardly the same thing as saying that no anonymous speech is protected.  Cherry picking a single sentence from Wikipedia isn't very good fact checking.


----------



## war2thegrave (Nov 25, 2014)

Sporky McForkinspoon said:


> So your point is that I'm right that the government is illegally wiretapping every US citizen, which therefore means I'm crazy for thinking the government is spying on me?


 

Everything about the program is completely legal. Free and clear.

You may think of data that you create being "yours" and that is true,
but once the data is transferred from your custody, the data becomes the
property of any private entity that handles it.

Most EULA's cover this

The government can not legally tap your computer without a warrant,
but there's nothing stopping private entities from selling data that they
own to the government.


----------



## Sporky McForkinspoon (Nov 25, 2014)

The two of you have said repeatedly that a warrant isn't required for anything on the internet. That is simply not true.


			
				Cornell University Legal Information Institute said:
			
		

> Because of their similarity to searches and seizures, the Fourth Amendment Warrant Clause applies to electronic surveillance as well. Obtaining a warrant for electronic surveillance requires showing probable cause, describing in particularity the conversation to be intercepted, providing a specific time period for the interception of the communications device, and noticing the property owner unless law enforcement can show exigent circumstances.
> 
> Two general categories of electronic communication surveillance exist. Wire communications refer to the transfer of the human voice from one point to another via use of a wire, cable, or similar device. When law enforcement "taps" a wire, they use some mechanical or electrical device that gives them outside access to the vocal transfer, thus disclosing the contents of the conversation. Electronic communications refer to the transfer of information, data, or sounds from one location to another over a device designed for electronic transmissions. This type of communication includes email or information uploaded from a private computer to the internet.


http://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/electronic_surveillance

Saying things that are blatantly untrue weakens your argument somewhat.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sporky McForkinspoon said:


> Have you actually read the actual wording of the opinions for either of those cases?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roe_v._Wade#Right_to_privacy
> 
> And _McIntyre_ does protect anonymous speech. The section you quote says that when you sign your name to a petition, that is not private, because you chose to be anonymous. That is hardly the same thing as saying that no anonymous speech is protected. Cherry picking a single sentence from Wikipedia isn't very good fact checking.


You can anonymously discuss things in the privacy of your home and I can guarantee that nobody in the NSA has a remote desktop set up to your computer.

You seem to misunderstand what I'm saying when I say that this in no way relates to what you're talking about, so I'll give you a different example. If you take a photo of yourself nude and post it on your fridge, that's fine - it just makes you a weirdo. If you put the same photo on a notice board in town, that's indecent exposure. Treat the Internet in the same way - your computer is your private space - the Internet however is not, it's a public space. Two very different spaces with very different legal constraints.

If you post something illegal on the web, _don't_ be surprised if it's backtraced to you because the file passes through a number of servers before it reaches its destination, leaving a trace of nodes leading directly to your doorstep. The NSA doesn't have to check your computer to know that the file originates from it - _they already know that_ by the time they ask for a warrant to tap you directly, they just don't have physical evidence. They'll only seize the computer as evidence to verify it in court, should a case be held against you. A massive backlog of nodes leading _directly to you_ provided _legally_ by your IPS is _probable cause enough_.

In other words, they deal with monitoring web activity, not _monitoring you specifically, you're not THAT important_. They will only go to such extreme lengths if they have enough evidence to suspect you of something. The workforce required to monitor _each individual user of the web_ would be enormous, unimaginable and far beyond the resources of the government.


----------



## war2thegrave (Nov 25, 2014)

Sporky McForkinspoon said:


> The two of you have said repeatedly that a warrant isn't required for anything on the internet. That is simply not true.
> 
> http://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/electronic_surveillance
> 
> Saying things that are blatantly untrue weakens your argument somewhat.


 
Once you transmit "your" data to another private entity (such as an ISP), you have 
relinquished ownership of the data to the entity and they are free to do whatever they like with it.
(this would be covered in the TOS that you agree to simply by using the service)


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2014)

We should end this off-topic discussion on a somber note - the American law regarding these issues is archaic and crap, it was not created with the digital revolution in mind and it lags behind our civilization by a couple centuries because people keep clinging to the Constitution which has to be re-written to account for groundbreaking inventions such as the Internet, things that changed our perception of reality forever. Our chat is about as prolific as applying laws that used to refer to vinyl records in regards to P2P file distribution - it's just not the same thing and does not translate. The law will not be clear in such instances until it's amended to a point where issues of our day-to-day life don't have to be represented by a 200+ year old document which in no way reflects the current state of matters.

If everyone stated their point, we should head back to the discussion at hand, which is Minecraft.


----------



## Sporky McForkinspoon (Nov 25, 2014)

war2thegrave said:


> Once you transmit "your" data to another private entity (such as an ISP), you have
> relinquished ownership of the data to the entity and they are free to do whatever they like with it.
> (this would be covered in the TOS that you agree to simply by using the service)


That is not the case.  When you speak on a phone, or send an email, have a conversation on Skype, or even send a physical letter (in that case, literally giving your letter to the government), the courts have consistently ruled that one has a reasonable expectation of privacy.  In all such cases a warrant is required, one requiring evidence and a reasonable suspicion that a crime has occurred.  The US government is not buying data from Skype and other services, they are being ordered to hand it over or face fines and jail for refusing.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 25, 2014)

and now? how are they ever going to get those 2.5billion back? ever? i mean... really, how?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> and now? how are they ever going to get those 2.5billion back? ever? i mean... really, how?


Sequels, DLC, game sales, merchandise - there's plenty of outlets.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 25, 2014)

2.5 billion is a lot for a game thats kinda past its hype and already on pretty much 90+% of interested peoples pc/console


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> 2.5 billion is a lot for a game thats kinda past its hype and already on pretty much 90+% of interested peoples pc/console


There's some potential for sequels though, or games that use the same mechanic. For instance, Minecraft hasn't gone into space yet. Imagine if Minecraft 2 allowed you to build rockets and fly to other, completely different worlds aside from your own and the ones you can reach through portals. There's also no vehicles aside from the minecart and machinery is rather simplistic _(although some things people build defy common sense, to be fair)_, you could build expansions specifically tackling vehicles. Honestly, in a game like Minecraft there's infinite potential for expansion since it's really just lego blocks in digital form and you can go in any direction with this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 25, 2014)

Arras said:


> I know this is an ancient post, but... try updating Skype now.


 

Skype hasn't updated for me in a while.

(I've also been using the Windows 8 app).


----------



## Arras (Nov 25, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Skype hasn't updated for me in a while.
> 
> (I've also been using the Windows 8 app).


 
Ah. Desktop skype got an update that basically turns it into mobile skype, complete with chat bubbles. That wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the fact that the bubbles take up three times as much space as the old method of just putting text in a column, which means tons of wasted screen space.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 25, 2014)

Arras said:


> Ah. Desktop skype got an update that basically turns it into mobile skype, complete with chat bubbles. That wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the fact that the bubbles take up three times as much space as the old method of just putting text in a column, which means tons of wasted screen space.


 

Gahars said that it got pretty shit, Windows 8 Skype isn't bad though, it just doesn't update quickly.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars said that it got pretty shit, Windows 8 Skype isn't bad though, it just doesn't update quickly.


 
And Linux Skype, all the single update!


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> There's some potential for sequels though, or games that use the same mechanic. For instance, Minecraft hasn't gone into space yet. Imagine if Minecraft 2 allowed you to build rockets and fly to other, completely different worlds aside from your own and the ones you can reach through portals. There's also no vehicles aside from the minecart and machinery is rather simplistic _(although some things people build defy common sense, to be fair)_, you could build expansions specifically tackling vehicles. Honestly, in a game like Minecraft there's infinite potential for expansion since it's really just lego blocks in digital form and you can go in any direction with this.


 

Mods do that and much more already. There isn't much room for expansion unless mod support is removed and they kill off 90% of the fanbase in doing so.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 27, 2014)

Sporky McForkinspoon said:


> That is not the case. When you speak on a phone, or send an email, have a conversation on Skype, or even send a physical letter (in that case, literally giving your letter to the government), the courts have consistently ruled that one has a reasonable expectation of privacy. In all such cases a warrant is required, one requiring evidence and a reasonable suspicion that a crime has occurred. The US government is not buying data from Skype and other services, they are being ordered to hand it over or face fines and jail for refusing.


 
It's actually "Probable Cause" rather than "Reasonable Suspicion".  It's a higher burden placed on the state before they can acquire a warrant for a search.


----------

